# Duck/ Goose hunting around Mankato MN



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi everyone.....I am new to this forum .......and to duck hunting....I am a full time university student studying at MSU Mankato.....I will be returning for my Masters degree in Aug....which will give me just enough time to get prepared for the season opener.....anywho.....last season was my rookie duck hunting season...and well I should have retired after my first time out ....I shot my first duck....on my first shot...on my first hunt.....however...that was my last duck of the year.....therefore....I am wondering if anyone has any information about areas in the Mankato area to hunt........also if anyone has any good tips for a beginner like me....I have all the gear now .....I just need to know more tips....so please if possible throw any and all tips at me ....

Thanks for the help

Clu__82


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

hopefully no one here is dumb enough to post about this on a public forum... PM me, i've got some info for ya... spent my first two years of college at MSU, and hunted the area for years before that.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The reason we do not post specific spots on the internet is becuase of the internet scouters--they try to gleen info off the interent instead of going out and scouting the traditional way.

Check you PMs.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I totally understand ...I wouldnt want someone new to the area stealing my area that Ive hunted for years either......buuut in saying that I am hoping that some cagey hunters of the Mankato area could direct me in the right way......so please PM me with info that you can give me ...

THanks again everyone


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

I have lived and hunted around the Mankato area my whole life so shoot me a PM and we chat about some hunting!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

check the river valley, or head down towards iowa and you will find birds


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I grew up in Mankato about a mile south of campus and graduated HS in 76'. The waterfowling writing was all ready on the wall for Minnesota back then, and the message wasn't good. I moved to ND as quick as I could get here and never looked back.

My friends who still live in the Kato area advise me nothing has changed and to the contrary, things have gotten worse. Good luck finding a hunting spot, particularly if you don't want guys setting up 50 yards either side of you & shooting over your spread. You'll need it...


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

if i were you i would prob. just hunt the opening weekend....if u don't mind hunting in a war go to swan lake....your best would be wating out or if you have a small boat and push pull.....lack of water you can't get a bigger boat in.....after opening weekend i wouldn't hunt for the next say 3 weeks.....all the local birds will be gone and nothing will be around....i have hunted all over the mankato, mapleton, blue earth, lake crystal, albert lea area my whole life.....southern mn ain't worth huntin that much
unless you have time to drive.....go to fairmont area.....all year around....in the town theres lakes and through out the whole year it holds ducks and geese galour but yea give swan lake by nicollet a try thats ur best bet if u want to shoot a limit of ducks on opener, or try Rice lake which is just north of delaven, Minnesota Lake just south on highway 22 about 25 miles from mankato.....walnut lake down by blue is also a good spot.....

one thing you should really do is download Google Earth.....its the best thing next to scouting......type in where you live and it will show u it by satelite and you can find ne little spot you could hunt check it out !!


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Good luck getting out on Swan Lake, they are draining the whole lake for the next couple years to try to kill off all of the carp and bring in good duck vegetation. I was just out there looking around not to long ago and they only way your going to get out there is being dropped from a helicopter!


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Good luck getting out on Swan Lake, they are draining the whole lake for the next couple years to try to kill off all of the carp and bring in good duck vegetation. I was just out there looking around not to long ago and they only way your going to get out there is being dropped from a helicopter!


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

its not too hard to get on the lake if u know the right ppl.....


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Swan Lake overall is a good duck hunting lake, I just can't stand having people setting up 50 yards from ya and getting peppered all the time. Everybody and his brother hunts that lake. I think if you look around you can find a lot smaller lakes with a lot less people with a good numbers of ducks, you just need to find them.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

A couple weeks ago, I took my newest lab pup down to **** River Kennels in Sac City Iowa, and came back to ND via HW169/ 494/94.
I figured as long as I was down there I would travel through and take a look at that area between Mankato and Fairmont that I grew up hunting.

To say the least, it was discouraging, and I'll leave it at that. I truly do feel sorry for the waterfowl hunters of Mn...


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And NO ATVs are allowed on the lake bed either. The DNR issued a remind a couple of weeks ago. So the helicopter comment is accurate.


----------



## R Diddy 08 (Nov 10, 2005)

buy a public hunting areas map from gander mountain. for $5 you get all the public hunting areas in minnesota, federal and state lands. good luck this fall


----------

